# MY Tipplers EYEs



## uaepetclub (Dec 28, 2007)




----------



## ND Cooper (Mar 4, 2008)

Nice Pictures!
I'm going to get Tipplers someday.


----------



## uaepetclub (Dec 28, 2007)

thank you bro  , if you visit me i will give you some of my pigeons , its free


----------



## momo007 (Jul 21, 2008)

Awwww so cute. Where are you located?


----------



## nizamo (May 16, 2007)

*holla*

u from arab?? i want too as it goes free.. hehehe.. but im from malaysia.. its far away.. cannot get la..


----------



## uaepetclub (Dec 28, 2007)

from United Arab Emirates (dubai)


----------

